# Naruto 613 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Dec 5, 2012)

Predict Away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Dec 5, 2012)

I think naruto will explode


----------



## SilenceOz (Dec 5, 2012)

I predict that Naruto will inspire everyone in the Alliance by spouting some bullcrap "I am going to be Hokage! BELIEVE IT" mantra.

Which if I was a soldier and a stupid 16 year old kid was yelling out how awesome he is, would not inspire me in the slightest.

Madara will have more arm crossing and be even LESS amused than usual.

Obito will slip closer and closer to the good guy side.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2012)

Juubi is going to massacre the Shinobi Alliance once it reaches the perfect stage.


----------



## Jad (Dec 5, 2012)

Gai and Rock Lee do something awesome @__@


----------



## Lovely (Dec 5, 2012)

Next chapter will actually show more of the rookies. Also, the Alliance Jutsu fails.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Dec 5, 2012)

Tai Jutsu Master Gai will be at the forefront of the battle with Madara.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 5, 2012)

The Alliance attack Obito and Madara, with little success.

Cliffhanger is Juubi starting to break out.


----------



## Deadway (Dec 5, 2012)

*Naruto Chapter 613 Prediction*
*Perfect*

Naruto and the alliance attack head on!

Madara: Obito, how much do you want to be that he's a clone?
Obito: ...
_Naruto throws his rasen shuriken_
_Madara puts his hand up_
Madara: What a weak jutsu...
_The rasen shuriken poofs away and out comes another Naruto clone_
Madara: !
Naruto: Gotcha!
_Naruto grabs on to Madara as if he's hugging him_
Madara: Annnnd goodbye.
_Madara starts to absorb Naruto's chakra_
Obito: *I see, he's doing the same thing he did against Pain. I should warn Madara...so why am I not speaking up.....*
Madara: !? 
_Madara starts turning to stone_
Naruto: Heeheh you fell for it! Do it guys!
_Lee and Gai come from the sides and try to kick Madara's head off_
Madara: Laughable.
_Madara blows them all away with shinra tensei_
Madara: It's time.
_The Juubi starts to grow it's shell around it's back_
Shikaku: !?? 
Ao: The sensing orb it's collapsing!
Shikaku: No...don't tell me...
Madara: Destroy them, Juubi!
_Juubi rips out of the rock cage and doing so, eliminates a huge portion of the alliance with it's tail swipes_
Naruto: urgh what the hell!? 
Kakashi: It seems the 10 tails is evolving....
C: This chakra...!!??
Naruto: NO! DON'T TRY TO SENSE IT!
_C collapses with a nose bleed, as do a lot of other sensors_
Naruto: Kurama! How much longer!
Kurama: One minute.
Naruto: !
_The Juubi creates a handsign_
Kakashi: !?? That's
Bee: Oh shit yo..
Juubi's eye starts bleeding
Shikaku: EVERYONE RETREAT!
_The Juubi creates an enormous amount of Amaterasu flames from it's eye_
_A lot of shinobi are burning_
Naruto: That was close...
_Gamabunta throws away his shield covered in Amaterasu_
Gamabunta: Been a while Naruto, but to summon me at a time like this....
Naruto: hehe sorry... we kind of need ya..
Kurama: !
Naruto: What is it?
Kurama: That's it....summon those two frog sages.
Naruto: uh...ok.
Naruto: Cover me, I'm summing Ma and Pa!
Gamabunta: Right!
Madara: What's the kid up to now....
Obito: Who knows...they're not a threat anymore. Let us continue.
_Ma and Pa get summoned_
Ma: WHAAAAAAAAA ITS THE JUUBI
Pa: AND 3 PAIRS OF RINNEGAN, NARUTO BOY WHY SUMMON US HERE
Naruto: Sorry, Kurama requested it.
Pa: Kura who?
Naruto: The nine tails!
Pa: !? could it be....
Kurama: Switch with me Naruto.
Naruto/Kurama: listen you frogs, I need you to fuse with Naruto like you did with that pervy sage.
Pa and Ma: !
Ma: no way...don't tell me..
Pa: I think Jiraiya boy was right all along... we'll do it!
Kurama: This time I will allow you to fuse with him, and once you do, we'll see what happens.
Naruto: All right, do it!
_Ma and Pa jump on Naruto's shoulders._
_Naruto is in Permanent sage mode_
Naruto: Woah this is nuts! I can stay in sage mode forever with you guys!
Kurama: Now....
Naruto: !??
_Naruto starts getting his Bm chakra back_
Madara: !???
Obito: !? What the hell?
Madara: You sensed that as well...
Naruto's chakra is not orange anymore, It's white.
Kakashi: I see, mixing sage chakra with kurama's chakra...creates a new form of chakra.
Killerbee: Hot dayum he looks cool.
_Sakura and the rest of the alliance are starring in awe._
Kurama: Listen Naruto, the great sage had two sons. Both sons contained a weapon of the great sage. The younger one had that fan that Madara holds right now, the other weapon is stores inside me however....
Naruto: What..say it!
Kurama: Only a true sage can hold this weapon, if you don't meet the requirements, you will die.
Naruto: ...
_Kurama opens his mouth and out comes the staff._
Naruto is about to grab the staff but stops.
Naruto: what if.....
Minato; You are.
Naruto: Dad!
Kushina: Don't worry naruto, we're here. 
Naruto: Mom...
Minato: I'm so proud of you Naruto...and I know you are the true saviour of this world.
Kurama: Only a true sage can defeat the perfect Juubi.
Naruto grabs the staff.
Kurama: Go, Naruto!
Naruto stands and looks at Obito and Madara.
Madara: That's not good...he's got the second weapon....
Obito: What does that mean...
Naruto: It means...
_Naruto appears right behind them on the Juubi_
Madara: !??
Obito: He teleported...like the yellow flash!?
Naruto: You're finished.
*Chapter end.*


----------



## Addy (Dec 5, 2012)

hopefully, something happens next chapter cause this one was boring as hell 

i was like "taijutsu? 8 gates " but no...... and nice one with using dozens of unnamed generic characters 

rookie 9 will never get their time to shine


----------



## Rios (Dec 5, 2012)

*Next week: The Empires Strikes Back*

Enough watching, its time for action, dont you think?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 5, 2012)

I just want the Juubi to destroy the Alliance.

Is that too much to ask?


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh well


----------



## Escargon (Dec 5, 2012)

As this manga is shit now, ill try using the most shitiest prediction i can come up with. 

Whole chapter involves every ninja loading up a jutsu (how boring) and then at the end releasing it on Juubi with a "THIS IS THE END!"

You know it will be this shit.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 5, 2012)

I predict nothing happens again.

Wishful thinking: Madara and Obito showing Alliance who's the boss.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 5, 2012)

I think that the attack will be counterattacked or maybe it's only a diversion to do something else.Sm Naruto will notice some change on Juubi's chakra and will tell the others to pay attention.In the meanwhile Kurama will interrupt what he's doing to tell Naruto that the Juubi is becoming complete,explaining to him what the juubi will do now.
Then maybe some Shikaku's panel who will plan some other strategy and something about the kages' fate...maybe.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 5, 2012)

Juubi kills the whole Alliance.

Madara says oh well.

Obito makes some tea.


----------



## ed17 (Dec 5, 2012)

I predict Shikaku knows Sasuke has EMS and running around with Orochimaru


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Dec 5, 2012)

Jūbi rampage

a lot of fodders will die


----------



## Klue (Dec 5, 2012)

Perfect State Juubi.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 5, 2012)

*Chapter 613 Prediction:*   The Beginning of the End

The attack fails as the Juubi breaks free and the shinobi army is knocked back by the massive concussion.   The final stages of the Infinite Tsukiyomi begins.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 5, 2012)

Madara: "Alliance no Jutsu?" It's unfair guys.
*makes 40.000 clones*

Madara: Now it's a fair fight, do you want Susanoo as well? 

Alliance: We're doomed.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 5, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 613 Prediction:*   The Beginning of the End
> 
> The attack fails as the Juubi breaks free and the shinobi army is knocked back by the massive concussion.   The final stages of the Infinite Tsukiyomi begins.



I wish it took one chapter but knowing Kishis slow work and offpanels i would say that all this would happen over 5-6 chapters:/


----------



## Ernie (Dec 5, 2012)

SilenceOz said:


> I predict that Naruto will inspire everyone in the Alliance by spouting some bullcrap "I am going to be Hokage! BELIEVE IT" mantra.



I love it when he says that much more then "I want to save Sasuke" so this Naruto is the Naruto I want to see!!



Escargon said:


> As this manga is shit now, ill try using the most shitiest prediction i can come up with.
> 
> Whole chapter involves every ninja loading up a jutsu (how boring) and then at the end releasing it on Juubi with a "THIS IS THE END!"
> 
> You know it will be this shit.



Escargon, I'm dissapoint.


----------



## RaptorRage (Dec 5, 2012)

Naruto uses Rasenshuriken to launch Guy and Lee at Madara.

Fuuton Rasenshuriken Dynamic Entry.


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 5, 2012)

Nobody lands a shot on Madara or Tobi and the Juubi breaks free. Everyone gets thrown back but no one dies. Madara taunts, Tobi taunts, Naruto says we'll beat you because we have hope and hope is all we need. Madara has the Juubi launch an attack and it ends with a cliffhanger explosion.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 5, 2012)

Juubi changes. Alliance is fucked. Cliffhanger, Kurama says he's ready, Naruto steps up.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Dec 5, 2012)

The Juubi will break out from whatever he's stuck in.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 5, 2012)

Utter pwnage that's what's going to happen. Unless all those that jumped in are Naruto's clones I figure most of them are going to die in the next chapter. The only ones who are guaranteed to survive if they are real are Gai, Lee and Naruto.

Oh and since a couple of weeks ago Klue asked me to continue to write my extensive predictions which sadly never come true I'll do one this time

613 Awakening
Chapter starts with Naruto throwing his FRS at Madara. Madara prepares to absorb it once more talking about how pathetic Naruto and everyone else is, but just before Madara can absorb it Naruto enlargens it with natural energy and Madara's hand is cut off by one of the shuriken blades before Madara can use Shinra Tensei to disperse it. Naruto and the others use that opening to land on the Juubi to actually get close to the two of them. 

Naruto charges Madara and attacks with taijutsu, but Madara counters him and Naruto is thrown several metres away. Meanwhile Obito is bombarded by midrange jutsu which force him to keep immaterial. Interspersed between those scenes are panels of the outer shell of the Juubi getting more rips. Gai and Lee step into Naruto's place and are about to attack him when the Naruto who was thrown away notices the coming danger with his sage senses and warns everyone to get away from the Juubi. 

The outer shell of the Juubi breaks and a chakra aura erupts which turns  every shinobi other than Madara and Obito that comes in contact with it into ashes. Of the named characters Gai and Lee are too close and Gai's reaction is delayed because he throws Lee back to safety. The aura washes over him and Gai vanishes. A moment later Gai appears carried by Naruto who managed to get to him before the aura could do more than burn away one of Gai's arms.

Chapter ends with the true form of the Juubi stepping out of its shell still encased in that deadly aura saying that it's been too long. That's our christmas cliffhanger

614 Terror
Everyone is shocked by the Juubi's new appearance and is wondering how they'll get at Madara and Obito as long as they are protected by the Juubi's aura. The Juubi takes a look around and recognizes Madara and Obito as descendants of Rikudou by the darkness they carry within them, because it's something he left within Rikudou as insurance for his eventual rebirth. He actually refers to Rikudou by his actual name.

Madara and Obito try to control it, but the Juubi only laughs and says that he'll watch what they are going to do with his power and that it had better be something amusing. 
Madara then uses his next apocalypse jutsu which causes lightning to rain down from the skies like rain and causes a giant earthquake at the same time. Both of which kill thousands of shinobi at the same time.

And that's our new years cliffhanger.


----------



## Seiji (Dec 5, 2012)

A lot of Ninja fodders will die finally and we go to Sauce and Orochimaru as a cliffhanger.


----------



## Aman Shahur (Dec 5, 2012)

(5) CNN's Don Lemon DEFENDS Antifa On National TV - YouTube

my new predict come back................my predict improve milion times and i am back stronger than tiger fighting ant............ejoy


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 5, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Utter pwnage that's what's going to happen. Unless all those that jumped in are Naruto's clones I figure most of them are going to die in the next chapter. The only ones who are guaranteed to survive if they are real are Gai, Lee and Naruto.
> 
> Oh and since a couple of weeks ago Klue asked me to continue to write my extensive predictions which sadly never come true I'll do one this time
> 
> ...


 
I would like something like that.+reps.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 5, 2012)

Enter house of Hyuga!

Its Byuakugan time.


----------



## Toonz (Dec 5, 2012)

Kurama heal gai and than...


----------



## Jad (Dec 5, 2012)

bearzerger you made Gai utter useless shit in your prediction, the hell man.

Anyways, hopefully Naruto stays in Sage Mode to see the parallel between himself and Gai/Lee (in base ). That would be cool. Get a good comparison, hopefully Kishimoto will deliver on how strong and quick footed Gai is, as well as Lee.


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 6, 2012)

Jad said:


> bearzerger you made Gai utter useless shit in your prediction, the hell man.
> 
> Anyways, hopefully Naruto stays in Sage Mode to see the parallel between himself and Gai/Lee (in base ). That would be cool. Get a good comparison, hopefully Kishimoto will deliver on how strong and quick footed Gai is, as well as Lee.



In what way? All I did was have Gai be seriously injured protecting Lee and I tried to take care that he still should be in good enough shape to open the 8th Gate and go out in a blaze of glory at a later time.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 6, 2012)

Death fodders, death fodders everywhere..


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 6, 2012)

Prediction for Naruto manga 613-615

Juubi evolves into his perfect form , Naruto cuts the connection of Madara and Obito to the Juubi.... Juubi goes wild.... Death fodders ..... Guy and Lee and Naruto goes taijutsu at Madara..... Obito gets raped by fodders and Kakashi  more trash talking !


----------



## Escargon (Dec 6, 2012)

alexu9696 said:


> Prediction for Naruto manga 613-615
> 
> Juubi evolves into his perfect form , Naruto cuts the connection of Madara and Obito to the Juubi.... Juubi goes wild.... Death fodders ..... Guy and Lee and Naruto goes taijutsu at Madara..... Obito gets raped by fodders and Kakashi  more trash talking !



And then Obito and Madara dies and all Narutos friends days and one random fodder use a ressurection spell sacrificing his life to bring back the good boys.


----------



## Stratogabo (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto Chapter 613 Prediction*
> *Perfect*
> 
> 
> ...



I read the manga with the sole purpose of reading your predictions afterward. This one was amazing!!!


----------



## Fluon (Dec 6, 2012)

Addy said:


> hopefully, something happens next chapter cause this one was boring as hell
> 
> i was like "taijutsu? 8 gates " but no...... and nice one with using dozens of unnamed generic characters
> 
> rookie 9 will never get their time to shine



Lol, give some time to Gai, he can't be awesome in every single chapter. And there's other characters too.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadway said:


> [sp]*Naruto Chapter 613 Prediction*
> *Perfect*
> 
> Naruto and the alliance attack head on!
> ...



Holly sh*t!

That was great!

+rep


----------



## WT (Dec 6, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto Chapter 613 Prediction*
> *Perfect*
> 
> 
> ...



That's a good prediction.

I had a similar one as well where Ma and Pa are summoned and Kurama gives his consent. Also the staff as well.

I would predict the same thing however with differences here and there.

Naruto will also have one further power-up, the chakras of the various Bijuu he absorbed. This will allow him to become far more powerful, combined with Sage Mode + Kurama mode of course.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 6, 2012)

Has takL appeared with the preview yet?! 

I predict NaruHina pek


----------



## Gabe (Dec 6, 2012)

the juubi breaks free kills people and goes wild and madara remembers he has a meteor jutsu


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Dec 6, 2012)

The attack fails after that we will probably see more individual skills like from the rookies (hopefully not Team 10) also I would love to see more combination clan attacks like Hyuga and Yamanaka.


----------



## Saturnine (Dec 6, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Has takL appeared with the preview yet?!
> 
> I predict NaruHina pek



This is a *shonen* manga, pal. Ring a bell?


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 7, 2012)

An entire chapter of Alliance teamwork will amount to one panel of the Juubi breaking out of the concrete. 

The end.

I predict another boring and stagnant chapter next week with Naruto spouting the same redundant crap.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 7, 2012)

Saturnine said:


> This is a *shonen* manga, pal. Ring a bell?



It still has better love stories than Twilight 

I also predict Taka reunion


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 7, 2012)

*Preview from WSJ*

圧倒的な力を見せる十尾！！ナルトたちは。。。！？
"The 10tails shows an overwhelming power!! Naruto&Co will...!?"


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Dec 7, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> *Preview from WSJ*
> 
> 圧倒的な力を見せる十尾！！ナルトたちは。。。！？
> "The 10tails shows an overwhelming power!! Naruto&Co will...!?"



put there heads between there legs and kiss there butts good bye."


----------



## Rosi (Dec 7, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> *Preview from WSJ*
> 
> 圧倒的な力を見せる十尾！！ナルトたちは。。。！？
> "The 10tails shows an overwhelming power!! Naruto&Co will...!?"



Fodders from alliance will die, Naruto&Co will do some damage to Madara/Obito(most likely Obito as I assume Naruto was charging at him with RS)


----------



## Gabe (Dec 7, 2012)

the juubi will probably escape and transform or mature whatever the case might be. and escape the cement hurting many of the shinobie trying to attack with naruto. and kurama will be ready at the end and naruto will go into Bijuu  Mode again


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 7, 2012)

*So what do you want to happen next?*

In this next chapter that is...

I need me some *JUUGO* 

Or....Juubi using Dojutsu techniques and Lee going Gates


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 7, 2012)

Switch to somewhere else, something else, someone else. I don't care if it is Sasuke, Tsunade or Rin just I'm bored of this fight and so does Madara and Obito.A little _very little_ answer on the current questions would be so nice.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 7, 2012)

I hope Kishi switch to Sasuke and Oro.
I'm kinda tired of Obito and Naruto right now .


----------



## Ernie (Dec 7, 2012)

The Kid said:


> I hope we see sasuke and oro.



Please no.



TheDivineOneDannie said:


> I hope Kishi switch to Sasuke and Oro.
> I'm kinda tired of Obito and Naruto right now .



Some Juubi rampage is going to come, finaly. Switching now would be sad.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Dec 7, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Some Juubi rampage is going to come, finaly. *Switching now would be sad.*



I'm fine with it.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 7, 2012)

Obviously I want to see Sasuke's trip, thats the only mystery left in this manga. I want to know who he's going to meet, what's on his scroll etc

Unfortunately, I think the most we'll get next week is just fodder attacks failing, maybe a few dying..boring stuff like that


----------



## Neomaster121 (Dec 7, 2012)

Deadway said:


> [sp]*Naruto Chapter 613 Prediction*
> *Perfect*
> 
> Naruto and the alliance attack head on!
> ...



if that happened wow
this is a boss prediction maybe you should send it to kishi before its too late


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Dec 8, 2012)

i predict: Juubi became mature - evolved into a gedo mazo... Gedo using his awesome dragons of soul jutsu again and 39k fodders dies.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Dec 9, 2012)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> i predict: Juubi became mature - evolved into a gedo mazo... *Gedo using his awesome dragons of soul jutsu again and 39k fodders dies*.





Yes, pls Kishi... do it...


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 9, 2012)

Time to Juubi counterattack 


GoDMasteR said:


> *Preview from WSJ*
> 
> 圧倒的な力を見せる十尾！！ナルトたちは。。。！？
> "The 10tails shows an overwhelming power!! Naruto&Co will... *call Itachi*!?"


I knew it.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 9, 2012)

time for madara to counter the shinobi alliance jutsu with his juubi/uchiha alliance jutsu


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 9, 2012)

I predict:

Madara reveals that Hashirama used a Mokuton bondage jutsu () that still has effects, even Edo Tensei couldn't heal him completely... Madara is physically unable to uncross his hands
Shinobi Alliance uses zerg rush
It's not very effective...
What? JUUBI is evolving! 
Congratulations! Your JUUBI evolved into a fucking BUTTERFLY for apparent reason!
Obito and Madara: _"THIS IS THE END FOR YOU! UZUMAKI NARUTO!!!!!"_
Naruto: _"I'v had enough of your logic.... I'll show you.... The Final Rasengan"_


----------



## Harbour (Dec 9, 2012)

Predict Juubi get the leaves and fruits aroud him.
Some Madara's epic phrases.
Juubi roflstomp the Alliance.
Shikaku said, that everything is going according to his plans.
Next chapter: Shikaku's evil intentions.


----------



## PopoTime (Dec 9, 2012)

Chapter 613 : Revelations

* Juubi roars as the earth starts to shake, sending all attacks flying *

Ino: Wha.. Whats going on?
Madara: The Juubi is reaching its final form
Bee: Oh shit this isn't good
Gai : Oh ground, why are you such a cruel mistress?

Suddenly the shaking stops and the Juubi starts thrashing wildly, as a black aura completely engulfs it.

Obito: Madara, whats happening?
Madara: ..........

Kurama: It cant be...
Naruto: That's impossible!
Kakashi: What Naruto?
Naruto: That hatred, it's overwhelming!
fodder ninja: What do you mean?

meanwhile over at Sasuke's place

Suigetsu: Huh? you guys feel that?
Juugo: This feeling... it's like Nature itself is telling me to run, to flee for my life
Sasuke: hn

Back at Naruto vs Madara

Naruto: Damn, at this rate, we're not even gonna make a scratch on it.
Kurama: Naruto, i have an idea, enter Sage Mode again
*Naruto does so.*
Naruto: Ok, now what?
*Kurama picks Naruto up and puts him on his head (like Bee and Gyuki)
Kurama: Now, try to sense Nature Energy

Naruto does so, "camera" pans to show the entire country

Naruto: What, what is this?
Kurama: This is the secret to how us Bijuu reform. This is the true Sage mode!

Next panel shows Naruto's BM Cloak reforming, and nine chakra tails waving behind him.

Chapter ends with Bijuu Sage Naruto jumping at the Juubi.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 9, 2012)

i predict fodders dying


----------



## Harbour (Dec 9, 2012)

Honestly speaking, i think, that all true fodders already died. I mean, all chuunins and genins.
I mean, thats time for non-fodders dying, probably Hinata i hope.


----------



## Escargon (Dec 9, 2012)

1. Juubi evolves for 8 chapters while useless fodders with kage powers out of nowhere tries to stop him.

2. Madara puts out a cheesy oneliner that makes every girl wet as when you put your finger inside your mouth and feel your cheek. 

3. Obito and Naruto argues about how the world should be.

4. Naruto loses the argument and yet again use the shity "I WILL BECOME THE HOKAGE" to start an argue again for the next chapters.

5. Chapter ends with Kiba trying out a new super attack.

What did you expect? A good chapter?


----------



## Cjones (Dec 9, 2012)

Chapter dominated by the Juubi and then maybe a swtich over to Tsunade. I kinda wish Kishi would get that part over with at least, but he's probably saving it for some dramatic entrance.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 9, 2012)

Juubi turns into either:

Godzilla or Mothra.


----------



## Sarry (Dec 9, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> I predict:
> 
> Madara reveals that Hashirama used a Mokuton bondage jutsu () that still has effects, even Edo Tensei couldn't heal him completely... Madara is physically unable to uncross his hands
> Shinobi Alliance uses zerg rush
> ...



There should be a middle stage:
sloppy Jyuubi - Condom Jyuubi -Butterfly jyuubi 


GoDMasteR said:


> *Preview from WSJ*
> 
> 圧倒的な力を見せる十尾！！ナルトたちは。。。！？
> "The 10tails shows an overwhelming power!! Naruto&Co will...!?"



Call the mighty king! 
If unavailable, call his mentally unstable brother and hope for the best


----------



## Annabella (Dec 9, 2012)

The main focus of the chapter will be the Juubi evolving and Kishi demonstrating the full extent of its power (possibly through fodder deaths, it will be shocking because we're not used to characters dying)

Also, we might see the taijutsu users and medical squad prepare to attack Madara and Obito.

 Hopefully, someone from the medical squad will mention the Kages..I really want to know if Tsunade and Gaara are healed.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 9, 2012)

I hope we get color pages like we did last year with chapter 567 before 2012 ends.

Chapter could be divided by the two teams taking on Madara & Obito, one of them might get a critical blow. I predict that the likes of Lee, Gai, Neji, Hinata, Killerbee, Omoi, Karui, Kiba, Sakura and anyone else that packs quite a punch will go after Madara. Maybe Sage Naruto will join them by using Frog Fu. Kakashi definitely will be on the group that will handle Obito and who knows, Kishi could surprise us by making one of them manifest the half of their shared Susano'o during the fight. 

And perhaps Sasuke will show up to witness the battle. Throwing out the possibility now since we are left with few chapters before the cliffhanger, even though I don't think Kishi is gonna rush his meeting with Madara in this way.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 9, 2012)

Super Yamato appears


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 9, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Super Yamato appears



This. Infinite reps for you if this happens.


----------



## Syntaxis (Dec 9, 2012)

613 Predic-fic

A figure sits in the shadows. "Well, well, well..." The mysterious man mumbles. He's looking at a crystal ball, similar to the one the 3rd Hokage used to track Naruto once. He's watching the battlefield where the united ninja forces are attacking the Juubi, Madara, and Tobi.

More shadows behind this person move behind him. "Is it our time to step in?" One asks of the person monitoring the ball. "No," the man answers, "let's wait for the Uzumaki to show what he's got."

A quick shot of a dark cave is shown. One man is sitting behind the crystal ball, another is behind him with his hand on the former man's shoulder. In the background someone is lying casually on the ground, arms in his neck, legs in the air. "I'm getting tired of this waiting game. Prophecy be damned! It's coming true anyway, might as well step in..."

"Not just yet," the operator of the ball whispers, barely audible, "now calm down, all the ninja's in the 5 countries are gathered there. We don't want their HQ to find our chakra out of place." The man on the ground ponders this for a moment. "Fiiiine," he sighs, "but if that kid fucks up I'm taking them out myself."

Meanwhile, at the battlefield, Juubi is roaring violently. "Suna, more!" Shikaku commands. Numerous earth-nins use their last remaining chakra to dig the Juubi's grave even deeper. It sinks to depths so far that it's not even visible anymore. Kitsuchi, visibly exhausted, notices that his men are completely used up. He grins. "Let's bury them!"

Tons of rock and sand cave in on the Juubi. "Kirigakure! Konoha!" He shouts. Incredible amounts of water mix with the sand and rock, millions of tons of materials rain down the enormous hole. Konoha nins harden the rock, creating a concrete grave for the Juubi.

Suddenly, silence. The grave is filled to the top, a relatively tiny speck of concrete on the floor indicates that something happened here. The ninja alliance gathers around the grave en-masse.

"Fools," the man standing behind the crystal ball's controller mutters softly. "We could've saved all of them..." His left arm rises, he forms a seal. "Don't," the controller simply states. The other man's arm lowers again. "Have some trust in this generation."

The ground below the nins starts to shake. "An earthquake?" Some nins wonder. "Is it struggling?!" Others ask themselves. "Sh.. this isn't good.." Kakashi thinks. "EVERYBODY! RETR--" He starts to yell, but like a violent volcano... the ground bursts open. Huge cracks appear in the ground below, stretching out for many miles in all directions. Ten tails shoot from the ground in a perfect circle around them, smashing ninja's left and right. It pulls up... the main body of Juubi appears in the hole, suspended by its tails. Madara, clad in Susanoo, and Obito, surviving through his Mangekyou Sharingan, stand and stare the alliance down.

"I'm stepping in," says the man that lied down on the floor. "Can't you sense that power? Not even the--" He stops talking and looks at the stretched out index finger of the ball's operator. "Look closer."

Every ninja, every ninja, everyone around the battlefield, is saved. Dozens of clones of Naruto appear all over the battlefield, in Kyuubi-mode. He is single-handedly protecting all the nins from the Juubi's tails.

"Whoa..." The two men behind the controller exclaim. "What an impressive waste of chakra..." the anxious one grins.

We finally see three faces in the light of the orb. The anxious-for-action guy looks somewhat like Naruto in his 50s, his hair bound in a ponytail much like Itachi. The controller of the crystal ball is an old man, easily in his 80s. He looks vaguely similar to the 2nd Hokage. The third man, standing behind the controller, looks somewhat like Orochimaru, without the snake-like features.

"Seems your grandkid is overdoing it, again," the controller complains.

"Now let's see what 36 tails can do against 10."

--end--

The big idea: The father of Kushina (chakra powerhouse/sealing specialist), the 2nd Hokage (offensive ninjutsu master/genius tactician), and Orochimaru's father (medical nin surpreme/forbidden ninjutsu expert) are an old team of nins from Konoha. The 2nd was "saved" (it was a setup) by the other two when Minato was made Hokage. His funeral was faked. They kept one another sharp all these decades for the sake of being the ultimate controlling power if the world would ever need it. Each and every one of them has a power greater than the 5 Kages combined. As a team, their power is unmatched since the Sage himself. Their purpose will arise when Sasuke's new story unravels.


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 9, 2012)

i bet that Madara and Obito are actually "those who know everything," and that's why we haven't cut to Sasuke and Orochimaru yet


----------



## Hossaim (Dec 9, 2012)

I predict, for the 4th week in a row, Sasuke.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 9, 2012)

Sasuke is going to appear.

If I keep wishing it, it will happen. 

I cannot lose faith.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 10, 2012)

I feels as though Itachi will be awoken from his ancient slumber. 

I swear if Juubi just saying something like "Finally I'm free" I will get props to Kishimoto.


----------



## Jad (Dec 10, 2012)

I predict Lee and Gai doing some damage, come on~


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Dec 10, 2012)

☯The Heartbreak Kid☯ said:


> This. Infinite reps for you if this happens.



It's guaranteed to happen. Maybe not this chapter, but soon Yamato will make his return. Madara will lose control of his hand when he does


----------



## Chausie (Dec 10, 2012)

One who knows everything = Old cat lady and the ninja cats! That's who we're cutting to this chapter.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 10, 2012)

s a r i n said:


> One who knows everything = Old cat lady and the ninja cats! That's who we're cutting to this chapter.



Infinite reps if this happens.

I still predict that Karin knows everything


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 10, 2012)

s a r i n said:


> Sasuke is going to appear.
> 
> If I keep wishing it, it will happen.
> 
> I cannot lose faith.



And maybe when he does, Kishimoto will finally start to restore Sasuke to his former glory.

Make people rage about how haxxed he is once again, like they used to in the old days from early Part 2.


----------



## handsock (Dec 10, 2012)

Luiz said:


> And maybe when he does, Kishimoto will finally start to restore Sasuke to his former glory.
> 
> Make people rage about how haxxed he is once again, like they used to in the old days from early Part 2.



lol if anything from the beginning i've thought naruto was hax. i started the anime without any research prior other than watching toonami commercials once in a while in the background while I gamed on my PC master race PC.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 10, 2012)

In other words you're not one of us. 

I was addressing my fellow NF members who've been reading the manga for years now.


----------



## Jin-E (Dec 10, 2012)

AnaBallerina said:


> *The main focus of the chapter will be the Juubi evolving and Kishi demonstrating the full extent of its power (possibly through fodder deaths, it will be shocking because we're not used to characters dying)*



Ok....Kin/Gin, Madara and Gedou Mazo all killed thousands of fodders in this war. Juubi doing the same won't impress me at all.

As for prediction? Probably more of this borefest of a fight.


----------



## takL (Dec 10, 2012)

one thing im sure is that well see the ripe 10b.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 10, 2012)

I think there is a good chance Naruto gains his own Juubi mode after the Bijuus chakra kicks in and maybe even a new Dojutsu appears as a result from all of the Bijuus chakra mixing with Naruto's Uzumaki chakra. Could this new Dojutsu be called Rasen-gan "Spiral eye" ?  A Dojutsu that has the ability to seal anything Naruto looks at would be nice


----------



## Addy (Dec 10, 2012)

as long as this chapter is not another set up chapter and something is done 

seriously, the last two chapter can be summed up in a few words. kakashi kicks ass, alliance comes in, alliance tries to bind juubi, juubi evolves.

next chapter, juubi evolves + reaction with the end being eye of the moon plan.


----------



## Sarry (Dec 10, 2012)

how many chapters has it been since the fight began?

I think this week's chapter will be cheesy and slowpaced..


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 10, 2012)

Sarry said:


> how many chapters has it been since the fight began?
> 
> I think this week's chapter will be cheesy and slowpaced..


It began with Naruto/Bee vs Obito in chapter 564 so yeah.... a long time ago.

IMO there are still a good amount of chapters till that fight ends.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 10, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> It began with Naruto/Bee vs Obito in chapter 564 so yeah.... a long time ago.



Chap 563 to be precise. The legendary headbutt happened on the last page

So it's been like 50 chapters


----------



## Addy (Dec 10, 2012)

Sarry said:


> how many chapters has it been since the fight began?
> 
> I think this week's chapter will be cheesy and slowpaced..



ever since the switch from from oro and sasuke, this entire fight has been slow paced...... jeez, i am not even interested anymore in the fight. i just want to see the genjutsu unleashed and naruto defeat it so kishi can start a new arc


----------



## Ernie (Dec 10, 2012)

s a r i n said:


> Sasuke is going to appear.
> 
> If I keep wishing it, it will happen.
> 
> I cannot lose faith.



Don't want to hate or something, but am I the only one who really don't want Sasuke to show op. I am happy like it is now, Naruto and the others fighting like badasses against even bigger badasses.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 10, 2012)

Jin-E said:


> Ok....Kin/Gin, Madara and Gedou Mazo all killed thousands of fodders in this war. Juubi doing the same won't impress me at all.
> 
> As for prediction? Probably more of this borefest of a fight.



I should have said recently Still, I'll be impressed if it kills fodders, even better if its named fodders but I'm not getting my hopes up for that yet.


----------



## Addy (Dec 10, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Don't want to hate or something, but am I the only one who really don't want Sasuke to show op. I am happy like it is now, Naruto and the others fighting like badasses against even bigger badasses.



i don't want to see sasuke for other reasons. i don't see madara juubi and obito as threats if orochimaru just doesn't give a shit if they win or not.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 10, 2012)

Rosi said:


> Chap 563 to be precise. The legendary headbutt happened on the last page
> 
> So it's been like 50 chapters


More than a year and if you count since Naruto entered in the battlefield almost 2 years passed
This is how stupid that arc is... people are fighting forever.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 10, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Don't want to hate or something, but am I the only one who really don't want Sasuke to show op. I am happy like it is now, Naruto and the others fighting like badasses against even bigger badasses.



You're not the only one, lots of people think its too early for Sasuke to show up. I think Kishi will make him the new year cliffhanger but I'm not sure.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 10, 2012)

To be honest, i dont think that Sasuke will come now, after last chapter, im starting to think that they will actually manage to put the world under infinite tsukuyomi


----------



## Addy (Dec 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> To be honest, i dont think that Sasuke will come now, after last chapter, im starting to think that they will actually manage to put the world under infinite tsukuyomi



i think kishi is aiming for that to be the cliffhanger of the year with infinite tsukyomi being activated but i also think there will be a panel after the infinite tsukyomi showing us a hint of something. maybe sasuke looking at it,  or oro smiling


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 10, 2012)

Addy said:


> i think kishi is aiming for that to be the cliffhanger of the year with infinite tsukyomi being activated but i also think there will be a panel after the infinite tsukyomi showing us a hint of something. maybe sasuke looking at it,  or oro smiling


exacly.


I am starting to think that Orochimaru and Kabuto didnt really care because they planned to "take over" once Madara's/Obito's plans succeeded


----------



## Shattering (Dec 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> exacly.
> 
> 
> I am starting to think that Orochimaru and Kabuto didnt really care because they planned to "take over" once Madara's/Obito's plans succeeded



Nah, I would bet that Kabuto doesn't know a shit about dat scroll and didn't gave a fuck either about Orochimaru, if Sasuke knew how to revive him Kabuto knew it for sure too.

Kabuto will soon become the most important piece of the board and that makes him an interesting character,Itachi and Kabuto remind me to Gandalf and Gollum, Gandalf knew that Gollum still had something important to offer and he was right after all... Itachi said that Izanami wasn't necessary to stop Edo Tensei and he used it anyway risking Sasuke's life, we will see why soon enought


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 10, 2012)

there is something fairly obvious about the issue involving Kabuto and Obito, that everybody seemed to ignore.

Unless you guys believe that Kabuto is a fool, one would think that he was fully aware of Obito's intention. I mean, Obito declared war and talked about the plan to the kages and all, everybody is aware of what he wants, but not Kabuto?

...yet, he still offered his help to him, and asked for Sasuke. Obito's reaction to his request shows that there is something, something about the fact that he is asking for Sasuke, hinting that Orochimaru knew too much.

Obito says "after the war", but like everybody already noticed, we are not supposed to have "after the war", if the objective is the eye of the moon plan...but Kabuto still agreed, why?

And then there is the scroll. "Orochimaru even thought of this?" "With this we can take control of this war, and the ninja world."

Now, do you guys remember when Kabuto talked about something else that he had, as if it was a backup...we all thought that it was the sage mode, but if my memory is right, for some reason, Kishi showed us a scroll. Only coincidence? .


With the perspective that Kabuto will be getting redemption, i would not be surprised if he plays a big part in saving the world, if the eye of the moon plan is completed.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 10, 2012)

*Naruto 613 Preview*

My thoughts on the recent chapter, announcements, and answering viewer questions on chapter 612.

[YOUTUBE]Pgcp_zZf6XE[/YOUTUBE]

In Case that Link Doesn't Work: 

Will Juubi have more than 10-tails? What will it's awakened form look like?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a great feeling that the "People who know everything" will react to the Juubi's "complete" revival. Maybe their job is to stop the Juubi when it's resurrect. They are the fail safe.


God Tiers are coming..


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 10, 2012)

Turrin said:


> My thoughts on the recent chapter, announcements, and answering viewer questions on chapter 612.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Pgcp_zZf6XE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Can't you just make a thread for it and just bump it every time you have a new vid, not everyone wants to listen to you or has the time to do so, so you can't expect a genuine reply in this thread.


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> To be honest, i dont think that Sasuke will come now, after last chapter, im starting to think that they will actually manage to put the world under infinite tsukuyomi



Today in German class I was procrastinating about Sasuke breaking the genjutsu on himself thanks to scroll and tries to find Naruto so they can form a team to break the Mugen Tsukiyomi.

What I wonder is, Obito & Madara wants to erase people's minds but will they erase theirs as well? If not, maybe Obito will realize MT isn't that good etc. etc. 

Mugen Tsukiyomi has a very potential if you want to ask me.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 10, 2012)

The start of Mugen Tsukiyomi will mark the start of the new arc.

Either Juubi Arc or Mugen Tsukiyomi Arc..

What is going on right now is not a war..


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 10, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Today in German class I was procrastinating about Sasuke breaking the genjutsu on himself thanks to scroll and tries to find Naruto so they can form a team to break the Mugen Tsukiyomi.
> 
> What I wonder is, Obito & Madara wants to erase people's minds but will they erase theirs as well? If not, maybe Obito will realize MT isn't that good etc. etc.
> 
> Mugen Tsukiyomi has a very potential if you want to ask me.


yeah...i just know one thing, while some people believed that the scroll was about deactivating Edo Madara, maybe it was about Juubi and Mugen Tsukuyomi all along


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah...i just know one thing, while some people believed that the scroll was about deactivating Edo Madara, maybe it was about Juubi and Mugen Tsukuyomi all along


Most likely Mugen Tsukuyomi was invented by Madara and I doubt he wrote that in a scroll but it could be related to Juubi if it's linked to Rikudou.

C'mon Kishi, it's time to us learn everything about Uchiha tablet, that scroll, Rikudou and even the reason for Oro and Kabuto want Sasuke so bad. I bet it's all conected.


Naruto D. Luffy said:


> I have a great feeling that the "People who know everything" will react to the Juubi's "complete" revival. Maybe their job is to stop the Juubi when it's resurrect. They are the fail safe.
> 
> 
> God Tiers are coming..


They will enlightenment Sasuke and give him power 
"It was said that in times when the world is in disorder, a person is sent down from the heavens to become either a "God of Creation" who will calm the world, or a "Destroyer" who will reduce everything to nothingness"

Sasuke is a Hawk by the way...
"Hawk Spirit Symbols: Awareness, Perspective, Insight, Truth, Visionary Power, Guardianship, Strength, Initiative, Decisiveness, Creativity, Messenger, Caution, Maneuvering, Leadership"

That is basically what Sasuke is seeking and after his trip he will truly become one.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 10, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> Most likely Mugen Tsukuyomi was invented by Madara and I doubt he wrote that in a scroll but it could be related to Juubi if it's linked to Rikudou.
> 
> C'mon Kishi, it's time to us learn everything about Uchiha table, that scroll, Rikudou and even the reason for Oro and Kabuto want Sasuke so bad. I bet it's all conected.
> 
> ...


the answer to everything is in the tablet, i bet


----------



## Neomaster121 (Dec 10, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> [sp]613 Predic-fic
> 
> A figure sits in the shadows. "Well, well, well..." The mysterious man mumbles. He's looking at a crystal ball, similar to the one the 3rd Hokage used to track Naruto once. He's watching the battlefield where the united ninja forces are attacking the Juubi, Madara, and Tobi.
> 
> ...



well just so you know the 2nd was revived by edo tensin by oro so how can he still be alive when he was sealed away by the 3rd 
please don't forget previous history of the manga


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 10, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the answer to everything is in the tablet, i bet


The tablet has just a piece of it otherwise Sasuke wouldn't need Orochimaru.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 10, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> The tablet has just a piece of it otherwise Sasuke wouldn't need Orochimaru.


orr, to be able to know everything in the tablet, Sasuke needs something that he doesnt have, and he needs Orochimaru's help to obtain it.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 10, 2012)

Naruto D. Luffy said:


> I have a great feeling that the "People who know everything" will react to the Juubi's "complete" revival. Maybe their job is to stop the Juubi when it's resurrect. They are the fail safe.
> 
> 
> God Tiers are coming..



you mean the 0 squad.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 10, 2012)

Luiz said:


> And maybe when he does, Kishimoto will finally start to restore Sasuke to his former glory.
> 
> Make people rage about how haxxed he is once again, like they used to in the old days from early Part 2.



Damn straight, he's visiting the cat lady then he'll be back, owning bitches left right and centre



NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> *Don't want to hate or something*, but am I the only one who really don't want Sasuke to show op. I am happy like it is now, Naruto and the others fighting like badasses against even bigger badasses.



yeye, you be hating!

Srsly though, after visiting the cat lady, Sasuke's gonna come back, realise that everyones in genjutsu and release them all and be all like 'WTF happened to you?' and then we find out that this whole fight has been Genjutsu, and the whole forum rages, and rages hard, like they did a few years ago during the Sasuke/Itachi fight due to the genjutsu there.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 10, 2012)

speaking of releasing from genjutsu. is obito gonna do anything about 8 and 9 tails? or is he going to genjutsu them too somehow.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 10, 2012)

Rac said:


> speaking of releasing from genjutsu. is obito gonna do anything about 8 and 9 tails? or is he going to genjutsu them too somehow.


They aren't immune to Genjutsu.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 10, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> They aren't immune to Genjutsu.



And if they aren't, then it's even more proof my theory will come true!


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 10, 2012)

they were never immune to genjutsu...the bijuu control from sharingan probably is genjutsu based


also, the "break genjutsu" thing, is because the bijuu and the jinchuuriki work as a team, its like one person gets hit, but the other doesnt, when its tsukuyomi, the bijuu cant block, and since its one second in real world, it probably also cant "wake up" the jinchuuriki before its done...



now, a personal theory here, i believe that sage mode/natural energy can break tsukuyomi, or will be related to it someway. Remember when Sasuke broke tsukuyomi? Thanks to sharingan, looks like he had some control of his own body inside of the genjutsu, but what really seemed to allow him to break it completly was the use of the cursed seal. 

Maybe there was a true reason behind casting tsukuyomi on Sasuke and letting him discover how to break it, i would not be surprised if Itachi already knew about the eye of the moon plan and wanted to show Sasuke the way out.

And remember that Itachi said that to break tsukuyomi, you must be an Uchiha, or have the body of an Uchiha/Uchiha blood, it was not only about the sharingan...maybe the "property" that he was pointing out a long time ago, had something to do with being heir of rikudou, and having a body compatible with natural energy absorption and control. This would explain so much, including Orochimaru's goal related to Ryuchidou and obtaining an Uchiha body, everything would mean focus on breaking out of Obito's own plan once it was done, and make his own move.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 10, 2012)

Hoping for alliance to die.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Dec 10, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> Hoping for alliance to die.



Yeah the konoha fodders should perish.


----------



## AoshiKun (Dec 10, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> Hoping for alliance to die.


Luckly some unnamed chars will die.
If that meteour was enough to rape a division imagine what Juubi should do... but too bad Kishi nerfs it _that_ much.


----------



## Hiei312 (Dec 10, 2012)

Juubi seems pointless by now

from the vague rules behind Edo Tensei that Kishi has shown, Madara should be able to summon a thousand meteors and blow up the planet if he wants to.

as long as you can do a move once, if your chakra is never spent, you should logically be able to replicate that move infinitely if you are so inclined...


----------



## Chausie (Dec 10, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> *Juubi seems pointless by now*
> 
> from the vague rules behind Edo Tensei that Kishi has shown, Madara should be able to summon a thousand meteors and blow up the planet if he wants to.
> 
> as long as you can do a move once, if your chakra is never spent, you should logically be able to replicate that move infinitely if you are so inclined...




Psssshh, Juubi is there to be fed to Sasukes hawks.


----------



## Sango-chan (Dec 10, 2012)

After letting the fodder ninja's do their bidding, the rookies set into action.

Neji will then jump in, its gonna be a 64 show you guys!


----------



## ed17 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hiei312 said:


> Juubi seems pointless by now
> 
> from the vague rules behind Edo Tensei that Kishi has shown, Madara should be able to summon a thousand meteors and blow up the planet if he wants to.
> 
> as long as you can do a move once, if your chakra is never spent, you should logically be able to replicate that move infinitely if you are so inclined...



sadly, madara isn't the type of person that want to repeat the same move or want to finish things quickly 
He just want to play with things since there isn't enough threat for him


----------



## santanico (Dec 10, 2012)

Sango-chan said:


> After letting the fodder ninja's do their bidding, the rookies set into action.
> 
> Neji will then jump in, its gonna be a 64 show you guys!



If only smh


----------



## Klue (Dec 11, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> *Preview from WSJ*
> 
> 圧倒的な力を見せる十尾！！ナルトたちは。。。！？
> "The 10tails shows an overwhelming power!! Naruto&Co will...!?"



Die, hopefully.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 11, 2012)

^Wasn't that last weeks prediction? 

Anyways I can' be bothered to predict much this week since I'm sure it'll be as painfully slow as last week.

So I predict 18 pages of watching the Juubi transform while the alliance of fodders trashtalk.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> they were never immune to genjutsu...the bijuu control from sharingan probably is genjutsu based
> 
> 
> also, the "break genjutsu" thing, is because the bijuu and the jinchuuriki work as a team, its like one person gets hit, but the other doesnt, when its tsukuyomi, the bijuu cant block, and since its one second in real world, it probably also cant "wake up" the jinchuuriki before its done...
> ...



I guess that makes sense but Sasuke with SM would be like Naruto with Dojutsu  I mean Kishi wanted to give both Naruto and Sasuke unique powers connecting them to Rikudou. Naruto with his SM representing the body of Rikudou sennin and Sasuke with his Dojutsu representing his eye power. The Bijuus are also part of the sage 'body' power because they are forms of natural energy .
If Sasuke were to gain something new it would be the pinical of eye powers to mimic Naruto's and that would be perfect Susanoo.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2012)

Klue said:


> Die, hopefully.




One can hope!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 11, 2012)

Lee and Gai were right behind Naruto in the last page of last week's chapter. We can all hope Gai dies protecting Lee..


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Dec 11, 2012)

does it come out tonight?


----------



## Monna (Dec 11, 2012)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> does it come out tonight?


Early Wednesday morning.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2012)

No one answered last week so I'll ask again - What happened to getting spoilers days in advance? There was more to discuss and be excited over then. Now there's no spoilers, it seems, just the chapter.

Did the people who used to provide the spoilers get found out and had to stop or what?


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2012)

^^^^^ Ahh right! I took a long break from coming here so all I remembered was getting spoilers days before the chapter, didn't realise we got the whole chapter earilier now instead!


----------



## Escargon (Dec 11, 2012)

Rin appears and slaps Obito.


----------



## Syntaxis (Dec 11, 2012)

s a r i n said:


> No one answered last week so I'll ask again - What happened to getting spoilers days in advance? There was more to discuss and be excited over then. Now there's no spoilers, it seems, just the chapter.
> 
> Did the people who used to provide the spoilers get found out and had to stop or what?



The first to release gets a ton of pageviews, thus ad-views. Giving people spoilers, the raw, etc, just leads to more translators getting their hands on raw materials. Then people refuse to clean and properly translate the chapter for the sake of getting it out there first, and the real hard-working cleaners/setters/translators/etc. folks get the shorter end of the stick.

So instead they'll just release the entire thing ASAP, cleaned and all, for us to enjoy on Wednesdays rather than Fridays.

I, too, miss the minor leaks and photo's of photo's and such. Getting a tiny picture and making us all discuss and fantasize about "what if" was exciting as hell 

Ontopic: I predict that the Juubi will take out at least 25% of the alliance forces in one attack, forcing a (partial) retreat.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> The first to release gets a ton of pageviews, thus ad-views. Giving people spoilers, the raw, etc, just leads to more translators getting their hands on raw materials. Then people refuse to clean and properly translate the chapter for the sake of getting it out there first, and the real hard-working cleaners/setters/translators/etc. folks get the shorter end of the stick.
> 
> So instead they'll just release the entire thing ASAP, cleaned and all, for us to enjoy on Wednesdays rather than Fridays.
> 
> ...




Aww man ye, the tiny blurry pictures!

Be cool if they could still just release one smalll blurry pic each week still, just to create excitement and give people something to discuss and base theories on.


----------



## ed17 (Dec 11, 2012)

Escargon said:


> Rin appears and slaps Obito.



sounds legit 
so 15 pages consist of Rin and Obito conversations and the last panel shows them kissing


----------



## Annabella (Dec 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> they were never immune to genjutsu...the bijuu control from sharingan probably is genjutsu based
> 
> 
> also, the "break genjutsu" thing, is because the bijuu and the jinchuuriki work as a team, its like one person gets hit, but the other doesnt, when its tsukuyomi, the bijuu cant block, and since its one second in real world, it probably also cant "wake up" the jinchuuriki before its done...
> ...



I like your theory, so Itachi might have been preparing Sasuke for what he might have to do if /when the plan succeeds...? Sounds like a very Itachi type of thing to do.

Also, kishi might have have been foreshadowing by showing that Sasuke is able to break it and then Itachi explaining it was because of his blood. 

It's very possible that the scroll is related somehow( explains why Oro had it but still needs Sasuke's body), that would make everything tie up nicely.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 11, 2012)

_613: Enter the Hyuuga!_

What I want to happen:
We finally get some Byakugan/Sharingan interaction. We learn why the Main House is different from the Branch House. We get some boobies and Naruto loses his shirt in battle for the first time. :WOW

What will happen:
Juubi evolves into the tree of life and pierces the heavens! Its branches reach all the way to the moon, and we enter the period where the Juubi reunites with its original body. Get your bodies ready for some hardcore Instrumentality.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 11, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> What will happen:
> Juubi evolves into the tree of life and pierces the heavens! Its branches reach all the way to the moon, and we enter the period where the Juubi reunites with its original body. Get your bodies ready for some hardcore Instrumentality.



My body isnt ready for this


----------



## rac585 (Dec 11, 2012)

my only hope is that juubi's final form is smaller and less like a massive glob of ugliness.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 11, 2012)

I still want an explanation how Juubi is connected to Doujutsu like Rinnegan,Sharingan, Byakugan or the Golden Byakugam


----------



## Blaizen (Dec 11, 2012)

The Juubi looks like a tadpole, thats why it has no legs. It can use natural energy. It will evolve into a toad that can use sage chakra.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 11, 2012)

Rac said:


> my only hope is that juubi's final form is smaller and less like a massive glob of ugliness.



I agree...

Something more humanoid, like the mazo itself, but more fearing, like this:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 11, 2012)

Blaizen said:


> The Juubi looks like a tadpole, thats why it has no legs. It can use natural energy. It will evolve into a toad that can use sage chakra.



I was thinking something similar. Maybe Juubi's final form is a combination of all three sage animals (snake,frog,slug) ?  Juubi's spikes on his back look like the shell of a snail and the body is like that of a tadpole with one eye.
Juubi also has scales all over its body which makes it appear serpent like and the tails. 
This theory might be true indeed. But where do the birds/Tengu fit in ?


----------



## auem (Dec 11, 2012)

i predict not even one fodder will die next chapter....


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 11, 2012)

I predict that we finally get confirmation on Moegi and Udon being the ones who know everyone


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I was thinking something similar. Maybe Juubi's final form is a combination of all three sage animals (snake,frog,slug) ?  Juubi's spikes on his back look like the shell of a snail and the body is like that of a tadpole with one eye.
> Juubi also has scales all over its body which makes it appear serpent like and the tails.
> This theory might be true indeed. But where do the birds/*Tengu* fit in ?



Tengu? I thought that was just a theory from years ago?


----------



## Mateush (Dec 11, 2012)

I think this time it'll be some killing if considering Madara said "pathetic" and that Juubi is about to complete.


----------



## rac585 (Dec 11, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> I agree...
> 
> Something more humanoid, like the mazo itself, but more fearing, like this:
> 
> ...



yeah that is some pretty sexy nightmare fuel you got there.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 11, 2012)

(stupid character minimum on posts)


----------



## Mariko (Dec 11, 2012)

Madara's fate after the juubi will be complete:


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 11, 2012)

s a r i n said:


> Tengu? I thought that was just a theory from years ago?



The Tengus are besically the finals forms of Susanoo. In japanese legends they are legendary creatures related to birds but it would be strange if Kishi doesent link them to Juubi somehow


----------



## Mariko (Dec 11, 2012)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The Tengus are besically the finals forms of Susanoo. In japanese legends they are legendary creatures related to birds but it would be strange if Kishi doesent link them to Juubi somehow



The J's final form would be Suzanoo himself?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 11, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> The J's final form would be Suzanoo himself?



That would be an asspull beyond belief. Atleast Kishi could have given Juubi some bird features that would hint at it. Currently there is nothing linking Juubi to birds/Tengus. 
Another explanation is that Rikudou's personal summons were birds and he got the Sharingan power from them.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 11, 2012)

Why do I get the feeling the "complete" Ten Tails is going to be beyond Madara's ability to control?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Dec 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Why do I get the feeling the "complete" Ten Tails is going to be beyond Madara's ability to control?



Or the aliance jutsu will cut the connection between the Juubi and Madara&Obito ! 

I predict this ^


----------



## CA182 (Dec 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Why do I get the feeling the "complete" Ten Tails *is going to be beyond Madara's ability to control?*



This implies Kishi will let Madara fail.

Unlike Kubo I've learnt to heavily doubt Kishi's ability to have random yet awesome twists.

No with the the start of Obito's conversion in the last 2 chapters it's clear they're going to control the Juubi up until Obito converts.

Then sh*t will get serious.

However the obviousness of the future is depressing so I'll predict this:



			
				Prediction said:
			
		

> We have a double page spread of the full Juubi about 3 or 4 pages in.
> 
> Full Juubi goes hax and even though they put up a brave defence the Juubi slaughters half of the remaining shinobi.
> 
> Naruto summons Teuchi to conclude the chapter.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Dec 11, 2012)

chapter will be out tomorrow!


----------



## Addy (Dec 11, 2012)

i predict an epic final page. idk what thought?  eye moon plan? perfect form of juubi? 

but it will be another setup chapter


----------



## rac585 (Dec 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> i predict an epic final page. idk what thought?  eye moon plan? perfect form of juubi?
> 
> but it will be another setup chapter



naruto rage face and rasengan hand.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 11, 2012)

-Perfect Juubi (how the fuck? => Pnj, as usual)

-The alliance no jutsu fails

-Madara's sentence

-Cap'tain Karuma is back

-BSM GGaruto 

end of the chapter


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 11, 2012)

I predict more Neji neglect 

jokes (about the truth) aside:
- Alliance's brilliantly synched attack proves futile against "complete Juubi" 
- talk of the futility of their efforts from madara
- more despair filled talk from Tobito
- more verbal resistance from Naruto
- deviation from this fight by flashing to Sasuke to end the chapter 
- /trollface



Jeαnne said:


> they were never immune to genjutsu...the bijuu control from sharingan probably is genjutsu based
> 
> 
> also, the "break genjutsu" thing, is because the bijuu and the jinchuuriki work as a team, its like one person gets hit, but the other doesnt, when its tsukuyomi, the bijuu cant block, and since its one second in real world, it probably also cant "wake up" the jinchuuriki before its done...
> ...



Itachi's claim about tsukuyomi was basically another lie. considering that Tsukuyomi is a "spirit/will breaker" it makes sense for him to tell them this and give them doubts - which makes it easier to break them.

Tsukuyomi can be endured, by virtually anyone with a strong enough will.

Sasuke's breaking of tsukuyomi didn't actually involved the Cursed Seal either... as he wasn't at all transformed when he "got out" of it.
Link removed

like i said, tsukuyomi can be endured, and it can be accomplished by virtually anyone if their will is strong enough
Link removed
Sasuke didn't "break" tsukuyomi so much as he endureed, and thus "overcame it"
Link removed
_-here sasuke's words imply that he just tanked that shit on the strength of his hatred (which fuels his will), and that he'll do so no matter how many times it's used on him._


*Spoiler*: __ 



 of course, we find out that Itachi wasn't TRULY trying in the first place though, in which case he could have actually just LET sasuke out and continued on with his hax-level "acting-no-jutsu" 




in any case though, Itachi's tsukuyomi was only able to be "overcome"/endured/tanked/etc. ...the fact that the events take place in what seems to be a literal "instant" should also imply events within the jutsu  occur too quickly for it to even be broken...

the infinite tsukuyomi would be different though, obviously. only Itachi's tsukuyomi took place in an instant. judging by sasuke's so-called "tsukuyomi", they're not all created equal lol.


----------



## ueharakk (Dec 11, 2012)

Start of chapter:

Naruto: RAAAAH TAKE THIS Sage Art: FUUTON RASENSHURIKEN!!!!

MADARA: Um.... I still have that fan you know...

Naruto: Oh SHI-




And they lived happily ever after 
*Spoiler*: __ 



in infinite tsukuyomi


----------



## handsock (Dec 11, 2012)

Honest to god I hope they do a "Meanwhile..." chapter ala Team Hawk.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Why do I get the feeling the "complete" Ten Tails is going to be beyond Madara's ability to control?



dont wry, that wont happen. im sure madara considered the possibility of that happening and prepared something


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 11, 2012)

Do we know if this week's chapter is the last one of the year? I think we're pretty close to the cliffhanger.



Velocity said:


> Why do I get the feeling the "complete" Ten Tails is going to be beyond Madara's ability to control?



True, but the current one isn't already? Even in it's first stage it wasn't possible to measure all it's power. It was described in summary as a big mass of natural energy and going by that definition, the Juubi's power nature might be based on Senjutsu. 

What are the chances that when that Madara (who currently is a none-living being) or Obito try to absorb it and become it's Jinchuuriki they won't suffer the side effect we've known of turning into stone statues if they can't properly balance so much natural energy?

The only thing I can think of that could work in their favour in order to avoid that is that they've recieved something that could make them compatible with all of the Juubi's power, I don't know, something that has "prepared them" to handle it. Perhaps when those tendrils attached to them here they were "feeded" with a small portion of the Juubi's power and now their bodies are ready (no pun) to synch with it. Kinda like the Aliens/Xenomorphs plant their seed into those Facehuggers so that those later implant their embryos into human hosts. 

I doubt the tendrils were just to let them command the beast around.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Dec 11, 2012)

it's the second last chapter of the year...


----------



## Frosch (Dec 11, 2012)

We all can count on Kishi waiting for the new years break/double issue to leave a massive cliffhanger, he'll probably switch to Sasuke this chapter or the next (leaving a second cliff hanger: Wtf is gonna happen/happened to the Alliance?) and have Sasuke meet "the ones who know everything", he'll be like "OH MY GOD YOU GUYS YOU WON'T BELIEVE THIS, ITS SUCH A SHAME THIS PANEL IS JUST SHOWING MY FACE AND NOT 'THEM', IF YOU COULD ONLY SEE THIS SHIT LOL OH WELL YOU'LL GUYS SEE IN 2-3 WEEKS'


----------



## Annabella (Dec 11, 2012)

^ can't wait for that, even if its just his face

I think the juubi will stand or at least sit up, in it's incomplete form it looks like its laying down/crawling so maybe after evolving it'll look something like this again:


----------



## CA182 (Dec 11, 2012)

GoDMasteR said:


> it's the second last chapter of the year...



Isn't there *two* chapters next week though? 

So really this week is the third last chapter. 

Anyways I can't believe how barren and empty it is in here...


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 11, 2012)

I threaded this earlier in the week, and I believe it was finalised that the last chapter of the year would be 614/615 (if we get an early chapter). 
I've never been aware of getting two chapters on one week. For the billionth time, that's not what a double issue is


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 11, 2012)

Kyuubi is going to teach naruto great sealing ball rasengan.

Madara's fucked.


----------



## CA182 (Dec 11, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I threaded this earlier in the week, and I believe it was finalised that the last chapter of the year would be 614/615 (if we get an early chapter).
> *I've never been aware of getting two chapters on one week.* For the billionth time, that's not what a double issue is



I was simply going by what TakL said...



takL said:


> nope. and my bad the next chap wont be the last either.
> official release dates of wsj
> #2      10 dec 2012 ←the chap,#612 is from this issue
> #3      17 dec
> ...



So going by what's there we'll recieve two weeks worth of chapters during one week... 

Also on a completely different note I predict that Obito will make yet another statement which'll be used for his later conversion this week.

Obito will be converted over the christmas/new year holiday.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Dec 11, 2012)

> Obito will be converted over the christmas/new year holiday.


animals start to talk, Obito converted... _*Chrismas miracles*_
or simple troll by kishi


----------



## Scizor (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't think there'll be two chapters in one week though.


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 11, 2012)

Juubi soloes alliance. 

Just when all seems lost.. Uchiha Sasuke steps in. They'll mistake him for Itachi.


----------



## Talis (Dec 11, 2012)

Someone makes a handstand.


----------



## Pureblooded (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm confused, are we getting a chapter this week or not?


----------



## Talis (Dec 11, 2012)

Pureblooded said:


> I'm confused, are we getting a chapter this week or not?


Yes, it most likely will get released after 8.5h.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 11, 2012)

Naruto defeats Madara and Juubi with "That jutsu". Minato gets all the credit for developing the jutsu 

Or Minato summons himself on the battlefield after curbstomping the Death god and proceeds to blitz and one shot team lolchihas


----------



## -JT- (Dec 11, 2012)

Karin's prison break reaches its epic climax.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 11, 2012)

I predict we'll get a whole chapter dedicated to flashbacks of Zetsu trying to go tithe bathroom in hilarious situations. Ends with showing that Sasuke really did step in "it" when he went to the Dark side of the Force.


----------



## Summers (Dec 11, 2012)

I hope we dont get what "They" want, bad things happen when we get what "They" want. Cause while the last chapter was predictable and boring and left us with very little to talk about, it is also what people wanted and complained about not happening for a while.

Folks wanted the Rookies+alliance to arrive, people wanted Naruto to take a little bit of a back seat, people thought Naruto an Co should be tired by now. They got what they wanted and we got a yawn fest. 

I predict we get what people have been asking for in their complaints and get bored to death.

Hopefully we get what happens when we dont get what "they" want,surprises that people will call asspull, retcon, plothole and we get 20 pages of threads trying to rap our little Naru-addicted heads around these many new revelations.


----------



## PopoTime (Dec 11, 2012)

Karin's heritage as an Uzumaki female shines through. No one survives her prison break/massacre.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 11, 2012)

karin will reveal that she is the jinchuuriki of the other half of the kyuubi, that orochimaru managed to get when he was trying to recover his arms from inside the death god


----------



## Summers (Dec 11, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Isn't there *two* chapters next week though?
> 
> So really this week is the third last chapter.
> 
> Anyways I can't believe how barren and empty it is in here...



The last chapter did not leave much to be excited about or to talk about, just the whole juubi evolving thing. What's this about 2 chapters?


----------



## ch1p (Dec 11, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> I agree...
> 
> Something more humanoid, like the mazo itself, but more fearing, like this:
> 
> ...



what the flying fuck is this?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Dec 11, 2012)

ch1p said:


> what the flying fuck is this?


 Asura from Soul Eater.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Dec 11, 2012)

ch1p said:


> what the flying fuck is this?



That is the main bad guy from the manga Soul eater. Not to bad of a manga really but I have not read it from some time.

Any way I feel bad for any one hopeing the 10 tail will look more human again. If any thing it will look more like a tree.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 11, 2012)

My prediction. Sennin modo displays more badassness as usual. Juubi awakens to the next level of pokemon, maybe mew2. Madara and obito respect SM Naruto. SM naruto pimpsmacks juubi into the floor with one punch giving the alliance hope. BLA BLA BLA 

basically I need some SM Naruto rapestomp in my fantasy world.
In reality chapter goes the opposite of what i mentioned.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 11, 2012)

I still think that all this Juubi shit happened too early They should have at least taken out Obito before the revival, or Madara should have come later. Now there are too many villians, such a mess Good guys ought to concentrate on three of them at once and you just know that they will be defeated in some half-assed way.


----------



## Justice (Dec 11, 2012)

I hoped the Juubi evolved state is like the one in the flashback and  I want to see a new technique instead of bijuu waves. Also I hope chapter 613 is not an "meh" chapter like last week.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 11, 2012)

the pacing is a mess, really


if we get complete juubi now and nothing happens...geez


my avatar sums up my mood towards kishimoto right now


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Dec 11, 2012)

I predict some sort of battle.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 11, 2012)

Complete Juubi is born.

Golden Byakugam revealed as the key to sealing it.


----------



## Justice (Dec 11, 2012)

Jiraiya4Life said:


> I predict some sort of battle.



Really Bro?


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the pacing is a mess, really
> 
> 
> if we get complete juubi now and nothing happens...geez
> ...



nothin will happen. juubi wont do shit

i dont even kno y kishi making it look like some shit is about to go down


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 11, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> nothin will happen. juubi wont do shit
> 
> i dont even kno y kishi making it look like some shit is about to go down


this shit feels like twilight


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 11, 2012)

lol indeed


----------



## KevKev (Dec 11, 2012)

Juubi's Final Form


----------



## ch1p (Dec 11, 2012)

Dolohov27 said:


> Asura from Soul Eater.





overlordofnobodies said:


> That is the main bad guy from the manga Soul eater. Not to bad of a manga really but I have not read it from some time.



THANK YOU. IMMA GONNA READ IT. THAT ABOMINATION ALONE DESERVES IT.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Dec 11, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Juubi's Final Form



ganondorf what have they done to you


----------



## kokodeshide (Dec 11, 2012)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> ganondorf what have they done to you



Not sure if you are joking, but that's not Ganondorf.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 11, 2012)

Juubi's Final Form


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2012)

is wednesday now, how many hours till the chapter and Sasuke?


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 11, 2012)

juubi coughs up blood, says he is sorry to madara and obito then falls to the ground with a smile

obito remembers juubi had an incurable terminal illness. naruto hyperventilates


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 11, 2012)

Spoilers out yet?

I'm predicting me some Sauce.


----------



## OneHitKill (Dec 11, 2012)

Naruto 613: * Thunder after ten *

After I'm done with this paper, I'll post the entire chapter - in complete detail.

:sanji


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 11, 2012)

stop predicting Sasuke, dont get my hopes up


----------



## Guiness (Dec 11, 2012)

Its like Kishi to do something like that though.

Showing Sasuke about to do something really exciting...

Only to keep us in suspense for about 3-5 weeks as the manga goes on break around this time.


----------



## Sarry (Dec 11, 2012)

I want to see alliance get stomped 


naijaboykev28 said:


> Juubi's Final Form



lolmizuki


----------



## Hossaim (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm spitting up blood right now so the likley hood of me going to school tomorrow is about 0, so I get to stay up for the chapter.

inb4 Tenten solos Juubi


----------



## Annabella (Dec 11, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> stop predicting Sasuke, dont get my hopes up



Yeah, every week I think Kishi will shift to Sasuke and every week I get disappointed 
So, this week i predict there will be even more attention put on the fodders. They taught us how to make concrete last week this week it will be something else equally pointless.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 11, 2012)

i predict juubi transforms and no sasuke should be good


----------



## Hossaim (Dec 11, 2012)

I hope there will be Sasuke, the manga is so bad without him.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Dec 11, 2012)

yeah, switch to sasuke... but i dont want it to see sasuke, but Orochimaru


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 11, 2012)

Sasuke will be here as soon as this fight ends.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 11, 2012)

i dont have much hope, actually what i have been anticipating the most naruto related these days is the jump festa interview ~.~


----------



## Annabella (Dec 11, 2012)

^ Sasuke's seiyuu will be there. Hopefully, Kishi answers some questions about  what might happen in the next year, which characters he plans to focus on etc 

The only thing (apart from Sasuke) that could make this chapter satisfactory for me is: the juubi transforming and wiping out half the alliance.

 It's supposed to be able to destroy whole countries, surely it can take care of a few fodders


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I hope there will be Sasuke, the manga is so bad without him.



Such truth right here


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Dec 11, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I'm spitting up blood right now so the likley hood of me going to school tomorrow is about 0, so I get to stay up for the chapter.
> 
> inb4 Tenten solos Juubi



You should probably go to the hospital for that...

On another note, I think we'll see alot of Juubi action this chapter. If not I'll be sad.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 11, 2012)

The manga's been better off without Sasuke's stealing of the spotlight.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 11, 2012)

There was a preview of the Jump Fiesta interview on the net earlier today.  Kishi said something about 2013 being the year of Kakashi's mom. Epic. 

Prediction? I think the alliance is going to try to uproot, debark/debranch, and sharpen the end of a very large tree, and poke the Juubi's eye out. It's Shikaku's でたらめ or ?Plan B.? 

Dat Shikaku


----------



## Hossaim (Dec 11, 2012)

Jiraiya4Life said:


> You should probably go to the hospital for that...
> 
> On another note, I think we'll see alot of Juubi action this chapter. If not I'll be sad.



Doctor said I should take tylenol and ill be fine, so wtv

The only cool thing the Juubi could do right now is kill everyone. The only way this chapter will be good is if A: Someone we know dies, or B: Sasuke


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 11, 2012)

Revive the Hokages already.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 11, 2012)

I NEED MY DAMN SPOILAHS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karasu (Dec 11, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Doctor said I should take tylenol and ill be fine, so wtv
> 
> *The only cool thing the Juubi could do right now is kill everyone. The only way this chapter will be good is if A: Someone we know dies, B: Sasuke or C: Juubi gets poked in the eye with a sharp stick.*



Could not agree more. Especially with that last selection.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Dec 11, 2012)

​I predict that the full Juubi busts out of the concrete and starts smiting alliance members left and right. 

It probably won't happen, but a man can hope.


----------



## αce (Dec 11, 2012)

> The manga's been better off without Sasuke's stealing of the spotlight.



Yes, because Madara stole it.


----------



## Slayer (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, my brother has been predicting a jump to sasuke and orochimaru for the last few weeks, and yesterday he said he thinks sasuke will show up, and then we get a flashback of who the man who knows everything is(he said he thinks the flashbacks would last 5 - 9 chapters). 

Personally I think we're going to see lolNaruto somehow use friendship to defeat the complete Juubi.


----------



## Silver (Dec 11, 2012)

Well the alliance tried, guessing the K11 will now


----------



## Karasu (Dec 11, 2012)

Slayer said:


> Well, my brother has been predicting a jump to sasuke and orochimaru for the last few weeks, and yesterday he said he thinks sasuke will show up, and then we get a flashback of who the man who knows everything is(he said he thinks the flashbacks would last 5 - 9 chapters).
> 
> *Personally I think we're going to see lolNaruto somehow use friendship to defeat the complete Juubi.*



 holy shit I would die laughing.


----------



## Stormcloak (Dec 11, 2012)

I just want to see the juubi do something other than lasers.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2012)

Stormcloak said:


> I just want to see the juubi do something other than lasers.



Hey, bro, lazers are bloody awesome


----------



## Karasu (Dec 11, 2012)

Stormcloak said:


> I just want to see the juubi do something other than lasers.



I know what you mean.  Personally I'd like to see him wear a monocle, but I don't think either is going to happen.



s a r i n said:


> Hey, bro, lazers are bloody awesome



Sure. So was the Rasengan the first few times


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2012)

Black Sun said:


> I know what you mean.  Personally I'd like to see him wear a monocle, but I don't think either is going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. So was the Rasengan the first few times



Lazers > Balls, come on now


----------



## KevKev (Dec 11, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> Naruto 613 : * Thunder after Ten *
> 
> *Ei: So you can eat your own bijuu dama? Fat fuck. Let's see how you eat this!
> 
> Ei: lol this shit ain't gonna stop me!*


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 11, 2012)

What kind of jutsu? Holding hands and singing Kumbaya until Madara kills himself?


----------



## 4ghost (Dec 11, 2012)

I think we'll learn that Ninja Alliance Jutsu is an actual jutsu, that Naruto already activated back in chapter 611.

I predict that we'll discover that Naruto's jutsu was the cause of the distortion in the sensing orb.


----------



## Moon Fang (Dec 11, 2012)

That Ninja Alliance Jutsu aint doing shit


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 11, 2012)

the hatake clan sends forth a huge amount of ninja dogs

the rock clan gets drunk and uses drunken style taijutsu on madara

haruno clan sits back and cries the whole chapter

namikaze clan teleports around the battlefield saving people from bijuudama explosions


this is how the story seems to be going anyway, Kishimoto probably will do this


----------



## Karasu (Dec 11, 2012)

s a r i n said:


> Lazers > Balls, come on now



 

I'm thinking at minimum 50% of the population will disagree from go


----------



## Chausie (Dec 11, 2012)

Black Sun said:


> I'm thinking at minimum 50% of the population will disagree from go



That 50% of the population is useless, and they know it


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Dec 12, 2012)

s a r i n said:


> That 50% of the population is useless, and they know it



Wow, you're even worse than Mitt Romney! At least he kept his derogatory remarks to just 47% of the people.


----------



## kenage (Dec 12, 2012)

> That 50% of the population is useless, and they know it


Matters little when the point is to sell to the majority


----------



## Hossaim (Dec 12, 2012)

*Perdiction*

Title:  Naruto with no PNJ

Madara: Oh look bugs
*Madara creates 70000 Meteors, entire aliance dies*
*Madara hits that was easy button*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YmMNpbFjp0[/YOUTUBE]
*Madara starts infinite tsukyomi, world peace forever*

END OF NARUTO


----------



## Karasu (Dec 12, 2012)

s a r i n said:


> That 50% of the population is useless, and they know it







Hossaim said:


> *Perdiction*
> 
> Title:  Naruto with no PNJ
> 
> ...



New cereal or something?


----------



## KevKev (Dec 12, 2012)

Meteros, it'll kill ya


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 12, 2012)

I predict. Juubi gets legs. Lol


----------



## Karasu (Dec 12, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Meteros, it'll kill ya



They will flat fuck up a plot shield too. Nope, that was already gone. 

...they're bad in any event. I know that for sure.


----------



## Klue (Dec 12, 2012)

Madara scared to use meteros again. Hate to see the bad guy take things so leisurely.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 12, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Wow, you're even worse than Mitt Romney! At least he kept his derogatory remarks to just 47% of the people.


 

Pfff, he was an amateur



Black Sun said:


>



Aww diddums, I'm sorry <33


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 12, 2012)

rookies unleash their ultimate jutsus!


----------



## Prototype (Dec 12, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> What kind of jutsu? Holding hands and singing Kumbaya until Madara kills himself?



Knowing Kishi, Madara and co. would join in.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 12, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara scared to use meteros again. Hate to see the bad guy take things so leisurely.



?S? s?! ?Los meteros son muy importante Se?or Madara!





s a r i n said:


> Pfff, he was an amateur
> 
> Aww diddums, I'm sorry <33



 how can I trust you now?


----------



## Lovely (Dec 12, 2012)

Well One Piece spoilers are out. Naruto shouldn't take too much longer I guess.


----------



## UchihaSage (Dec 12, 2012)

Spoiler
Naruto throws FRS and it explodes in front of the Jyuubi 
Jyuubi opens his mouth then Naruto throws another FRS into the mouth of the monster.
Then the monster speaks.
He says 'damn klue on NF needs a sense of humour' and 'pikacheeks needs to switch to seinnen mangas'
Then Sakura takes off her clothes and puts her fingers in rude places


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 12, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> Spoiler
> Naruto throws FRS and it explodes in front of the Jyuubi
> Jyuubi opens his mouth then Naruto throws another FRS into the mouth of the monster.
> Then the monster speaks.
> ...





I feel special, I guess. Though I'd prefer someone other than Sakura to get naked after my name is spoken, and I suspect Klue feels the same.


----------



## Hossaim (Dec 12, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> Spoiler
> Naruto throws FRS and it explodes in front of the Jyuubi
> Jyuubi opens his mouth then Naruto throws another FRS into the mouth of the monster.
> Then the monster speaks.
> ...



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 12, 2012)

Juubi gets stronger, revives people from the dead.
Alliance try to do stuff, nuff said.

Meanwhile the moon falls to Earth.
Juubi collides with it.

Madara/Obito lose control.
Juubi uses Tsuki no Me.
Biggest nightmare instead of biggest dream!
(The Juubi is the Earth's spirit, and the ninja world is still contaminated with hate.)

Next chap: The nightmare begins! :WOW


----------



## UchihaSage (Dec 12, 2012)

pikacheeks, i feel your angst too
i wish kishi could make the manga more interesting and less predictable as it comes to an end
he is also pissed off because his bosses are ruining his manga by making him do stupid boring shit

not many of the new jutsus have been interesting in this war, cant remember one that i actually liked
even itachi's new jutsu was just a time loop
kishi's artwork for the jutsus are lazy
and they dont even work?
the best jutsu dont kill anyone
this war should be a bloodbath

if harry potter can be a bloodbath then why cant naruto

this manga needs SEX and VIOLENCE


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 12, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Though I'd prefer someone other than Sakura to get naked after my name is spoken



Madara?


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 12, 2012)

Corpses everywhere.Fodder Corpses.


----------



## Mansali (Dec 12, 2012)

I predict that Naruto will impress everyone. Go Naruto-Sama!!!!


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 12, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I predict nothing happens again.
> 
> Wishful thinking: Madara and Obito showing Alliance who's the boss.



I stand by what I say.

hoping to be proven wrong


----------



## KevKev (Dec 12, 2012)

It's kinda funny that we don't get spoilers anymore... That kinda tells us something


----------



## Sarry (Dec 12, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> It's kinda funny that we don't get spoilers anymore... That kinda tells us something



It is also even funnier that Bleach is getting earlier and earlier spoilers...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 12, 2012)

Meh, I stopped reading spoilers a long time ago. I liked reading the chapters without knowing what's going on.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Dec 12, 2012)

So the waiting begins..


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 12, 2012)

Moon's prediction is right, sadly. 

The Juubi's final form will kill some fodder, but miraculously nobody of importance will be harmed. Naruto will yell at Obito some more.



naijaboykev28 said:


> It's kinda funny that we don't get spoilers anymore... That kinda tells us something



It's not that we don't get spoilers.

The chapters are just coming out before the usual spoiler time. As I recall, the typical spoiler time was between 2 and 5 am my time, with the first usually being at about 3. It's only 1:30.


----------



## yurilandia (Dec 12, 2012)

Furthermore, you're forgetting that Kushina said she could drag the fox back into her body.


----------



## KevKev (Dec 12, 2012)

Sarry said:


> It is also even funnier that Bleach is getting earlier and earlier spoilers...



Right? Bleach is blazing right now, Kishi needs to step his game up


----------



## Chausie (Dec 12, 2012)

amg is here guys \o/


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh. Chapter's out.


----------



## Chausie (Dec 12, 2012)

No Sasuke? Fuck this shit. I'll see you guys next week.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Dec 12, 2012)

Holy shit, Shikamaru's dad, Ino's dad, Ao, they're all dead. The Juubi is insanely powerful! The more I see how strong this thing is, the more convinced I am of just how fucking powerful Naruto is going to be at his best during this battle.


----------



## Kakui Lee (Dec 12, 2012)

it's out:
Link removed


----------



## Revolution (Dec 12, 2012)

So did all of Konoha blow up or just the base with Ino and Shilas dads?

I hope baby Kurenai is alright.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 12, 2012)

More than anything I hope this means that a quality ass kicking is headed straight for the Moon's Eye plot...


----------



## Arya Stark (Dec 12, 2012)

Meanwhile I'm in a corner



Maaaadss you rock!


----------



## Kakui Lee (Dec 12, 2012)

it took a few years but some people finally died...


----------



## Sci-Fi (Dec 12, 2012)

Madara and Obito using Juubi to fight the alliance. Wonder how much power the Moon Plan needs? As long as Madara wants to fool around and toy with his "prey", He is wasting time and Juubi power. Impressive display though.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Dec 12, 2012)

Juubi is far from complete. That stage is too skinny.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 12, 2012)

Kakui Lee said:


> it took a few years but some people finally died...



After Choza supposedly died from fighting Pain and turned out ok, I doubt the Ino-Shika-Cho dads will ever die.


----------



## Starxiaz (Dec 12, 2012)

I think this deaths are for real, maybe Kishi was waiting till the real war to start killing off characters @___@


----------



## Lady Hinata (Dec 12, 2012)

I hope they are dead to be honest.
They were great characters and I'm sad,
but this is a _war_, their needs to be more than deaths
of characters nobody cares about.

Also, pretty sure HQ was in Cloud Village and that it was also nuked, not just
HQ. Or am I wrong?
​


----------



## Charlotte (Dec 12, 2012)

Finally someone died 

I hope this is *no* joke.


----------



## RikudoKage (Dec 12, 2012)

Finally someone took them out. I would actually have to give Obito some credit. He time that statement just right.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 12, 2012)

Awesome chapter.


----------



## Vila (Dec 12, 2012)

Lady Hinata said:


> I hope they are dead to be honest.
> They were great characters and I'm sad,
> but this is a _war_, their needs to be more than deaths
> of characters nobody cares about.
> ...



I agree with this. I am sorry they died but at least now this war feels real to me. People on the good side die in war too. War is never fair.
Finally I am starting to like Madara as a villain.


----------



## Jad (Dec 12, 2012)

At least we know Lee can open the 5th Gate instantly xD


----------



## RikudoKage (Dec 12, 2012)

Over half of the Alliance died before Naruto got involved.  People acting like they were the first to get killed. Smh


----------



## Ernie (Dec 12, 2012)

Shikamaru's dad, Ino's dad, Ao... Rest in Peace. Great chapter, and some great characters died. Nice word, Kishi!


----------



## WZRD (Dec 12, 2012)

Damn, Shikaku and the gang got taken out. Sad, but it adds to the authenticity of the war. I can see Shikamaru taking over any further strategies at this point.


----------



## Komoyaru (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm looking through this but no one is discussing how Shikaku the FUCKING BOSS just died in front of us in this chapter. We need a thread only for Shikaku's rememberance.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Dec 12, 2012)

Komoyaru said:


> I'm looking through this but no one is discussing how Shikaku the FUCKING BOSS just died in front of us in this chapter. We need a thread only for Shikaku's rememberance.



He's not.
Kishi screaming it at the bottom of the page should tell you that. That text has ALWAYS been misleading when it comes to deaths.


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Dec 12, 2012)

Finally some deaths awesome chapter


----------



## takL (Dec 12, 2012)

madara's triumphant look in the last page...just made me ask for the most miserable end for him more.  after his making the mugen tukuyomi world ofc.


----------



## Mateush (Dec 12, 2012)

takL said:


> madara's triumphant look in the last page...just made me ask for the most miserable end for him more.  after his making the mugen tukuyomi world ofc.



Yeah I think Shiki Fuujin is perfect for Madara's miserable end and maybe release the others souls from it so they can rest in peace.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 12, 2012)

But didn't Samui and her brother, Atsui, get eaten by the Gedo Mazo a few chapters ago? I'm pretty sure those were the first noticeable deaths in the war on SA side.

Juubi: "Well it looks like someone ordered a *STUPID LOOKING BOSS*"


----------



## M00G1E (Dec 12, 2012)

Chapter was ok although the Juubi looks sorta retarded now. :/


----------



## Raiken (Dec 12, 2012)

Dat Sharinnegan.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Dec 12, 2012)

*Holy $#!%*

Did Kishi just grow some stones? Do I dare hope?

Other than the Juubi's crappy new looks, this is the first chapter I've enjoyed in awhile.


----------



## Goud (Dec 12, 2012)

CyberianGinseng said:


> Did Kishi just grow some stones? Do I dare hope?
> 
> Other than the Juubi's crappy new looks, this is the first chapter I've enjoyed in awhile.



I honestly think the Juubi's going to transform once more. Think about it.

The mazou is the shell of the Juubi, so the incomplete form will resemble the mazou somewhat. Now the Juubi started out as a fat monster, storing energy. Now it has transferred that energy to the bulb on its back, horribly emaciating the rest of the body. I predict this bulb will bloom soon.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 12, 2012)

Jubi is creepy in its humanoid form. He has ears now (from what I recall, Gedo did not have these) For those who haven't noticed, his tails are now hands. What's interesting is that it has five fingers, while Susano has six. Jubi is "closer" to humans. Ugh the arms and legs too, before he looked animalistic, but they're closer to humanoid now. An interesting detail, whether connected or not is unclear, but he's looking emacipated just like Nagato (who was also incomplete RS).


----------



## Escargon (Dec 12, 2012)

I hope Juubis face will be like that when hes 100%. 
'
Hes not full power yet, the thing on his back is not open yet and hes missing one arm but the face looks so damn creepy. Hopefully it is intented that he should have one eye, one mouth and one ear.


----------



## ch1p (Dec 12, 2012)

I doubt he'll remain with only one eye. It seems to be drawn in a way that he'll have two. However, I agree, I'd like more if he looked like a deformed humanoid.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 12, 2012)

*Naruto Chapter 613 Review - RIP Fodder Village*

My Review of the latest Naruto Chapter:

[YOUTUBE]fJfTGE8CA5w[/YOUTUBE]

In Case that Link Doesn't work: 

What did you think of the Juubi's new form? What do you think the fodder villagers last words were before being hit by Bijuu-Egg-Dama? Are you glad to see some major deaths finally occur?


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 12, 2012)

even though i'm siding with the characters at HQ being 98% dead, there is still this 2% doubt that i can't quite shake off.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Dec 12, 2012)

The last thought those villagers had? 

"I want some pudding, but there is no pudding."
boom.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 12, 2012)

"All I want is an egg for dinner!"


Fodder Villager's last words? "wouldn't it be funny if there was a war going on right now and we got solo'd?" BLEUGH!


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 12, 2012)

"hey, that's not Itachi!" BLEAUGH!


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Dec 12, 2012)

"No, I didn't sleep with her. If I did, may god strike me down right now."

And the funny thing - he really didn't.


----------



## Summers (Dec 12, 2012)

Final Words. 

"Hey mom how do you think the war is going"


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Dec 12, 2012)

Good thing about a death like that is it is probably fast. So it is like it didn't happen, your life just stops in an instant. Imagine having to die slowly and horribly. You really get the time to think.


----------



## Alexdhamp (Dec 12, 2012)

"Damn...my day is just going _too_ well today...something bad's gonna happen, I just know it."


----------



## Rika24 (Dec 12, 2012)

is it bad that i'm happy that Shikaku and Inoichi are dead? (nothing against the characters, just that it's finally looking like a war now) and i don't think they'll be back, Kishi did say some named characters would die, didn't he?

i actually wasn't expecting them to die since they're no where near the battlefield, i figured they were the safest characters. makes me wonder what he asked Kakashi about, and what he said to everyone right before they died.


----------



## Bloo (Dec 12, 2012)

I never pictured you looking like that. 

I was very bored with this chapter, and I hope you're right about there being another Juubi form because the current one is awful.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 13, 2012)

Damn the juubi's a whore. Plunge some wood into her and you can control her.


----------

